# Unterschiedliche Fragen



## Ypsil0n (2. April 2015)

Hi, bin neu hier und habe ein paar Fragen mitgebracht. Wäre nett, wenn ihr sie mir beantworten würdet 

Ich wollte mir in einiger Zeit einen Rechner für um die 1000 Euro zusammenstellen. Dabei bereiten mir einige Dinge Kopfzerbrechen:


Es wird ja oft gesagt, man kauft sich ein mal einen Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte und tauscht die Graka dann aus, währen der Prozessor noch drinnen bleibt. Dann sollte man ja schon darauf achten, dass der Prozessor möglichst stark ist oder? daher zum Prozessor einige fragen:

Wie sieht es momentan mit den Kernen aus? Ich meine des öfteren gelesen zu haben, dass die neuen 8-Kerner sich schon lohnen würden (auch für die Zukunft). Ist das nach eurer Einschätzung so? Kommt im Bereich der Prozessoren vielleicht in kürze etwas Neues heraus, auf das ich beim Kauf warten sollte? Werden in kürze u.U. irgendwelche Prozessoren günstiger? Ich hätte beim Kauf eines Prozessors schon vor, mir etwas sehr gutes zu kaufen.


So in etwa die gleichen Fragen habe ich auch zur Grafikkarte:

Nachdem ich die Sache mit dem Speicher bei den neuen Nvidia-Karten gehört habe, weiß ich nicht, ob es wirklich eine Nvidia-Karte sein soll (zum Teil auch aus Prinzip) oder sind die Karten in der letzten Zeit im Preis erheblich günstiger geworden? Werden in naher Zukunft irgendwelche neuen Grafikkarten herauskommen, auf die es sich zu warten lohnt?


Zuletzt wollte ich noch wissen, ob bestimmte Teile für Video- und Musik-Programme nötig/ratsam sind oder ob beispielsweise auch einfach die integrierten Soundkarten ausreichen.

Lg,
Ypsil0n


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2015)

Sagen wir so: die CPU sollte jedenfalls nicht zu schwach sein - du musst aber nicht ein Höllengeld für die CPU ausgeben, nur um eine der besten zu haben. zB ist die Sockel 2011-3--Einsteiger-CPU, die nicht unter 400€ zu haben sind, bisher nur wenig schneller als eine Top-CPU für den Sockel 1150, die 150€ weniger kostet und schon extrem stark ist - dazu kommt noch, dass die Boards für 2011-3 ebenfalls ca 100€ teurer sind. D.h. mind. 250€ mehr für nur wenig Leistungsplus - das lohnt sich nicht, da ist es in der Summe günstiger, wenn man dann in 3-4 Jahren, wenn es vielleicht nötig wird, erneut CPU+Board tauscht: ne neue CPU von den "gesparten" 250€ und ein Board, das man locker vom Verkauf der inzwischen alten CPU+Board finanzieren kann. Dieses Kit wird dann vermutlich sogar schneller sein als das 2011-3-Set mit der 400€-CPU.

Vor allem bei Deinem Budget: WENN du nur für CPU und Board 550-600€ ausgibst, kannst du nur eine sehr schwache Grafikkarte nehmen.


Optimal wäre derzeit: Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 (260€, das ist quasi ein core i7, nur ohne Grafikeinheit, aber günstiger als ein core i7 ), H97-Board für 80€, 2x4GB DDR3-1600 RAM für 65€. DVD-Brenner 15€, Gehäuse 50€, Netzteil 60€, 1000GB Festplatte 50€. Das sind dann 580€. Als Grafikkarte dazu eine leise AMD R9 290 für 300€ oder eine leise GTX 970 für 340€. Die AMD hat volle 4GB RAM, die Nvidia ist 6-7% schneller und braucht 100W weniger Strom bei Last, dafür hat sie das 3,5GB-"Problem". Durch den Strombedarf kann es sein, dass die Nvidia nach 2 Jahren vlt. sogar wegen der Stromkosten den Preisunterschied zur R9 290 ausgleicht. Eine teurere Karte macht keinen Sinn, denn besser wird es erst mit einer GTX 980 für über 500€. Mit ner GTX 970 wärst Du bei c.a. 920€ - da hast du noch genug über, um eine SSD für Windows zu nehmen (128GB ca 55€, 256GB eher 90-100€ ). Eine SSD ist eine Flashspeicher basierte "Festplatte" und beschleunigt den Alltag enorm.

Ne günstigere Alternative zum Xeon wäre ein Core i5 für 190€ - die core i5 sind DERZEIT kaum schwächer, aber es kann sein, dass die später weniger lange "halten", weil ein Core i5 vier Kerne mit je nur einem "Thread" hat, der Xeon hat wie i7 aber pro Kern 2 Threads, also 8 Threads - ein Thread ist vereinfacht gesagt in der Praxis wie ein Kern, also ist der Xeon quasi ein 8-Kerner. So ein Xeon "hält" bestimmt 4-5 Jahre, bevor er vielleicht mit Spielen konfrontiert wird, die trotz dann bereits neuer Grafikkarte schwächeln, beim core i5 kann man es schwer sagen, da hängt es davon ab, ob die Spieleentwickler vlt in 3-4 Jahren schon nen 8Kerner als Standard sehen...


Wegen der Preise: die steigen derzeit sogar eher, hat auch mit dem schwachen Euro zu tun. Die meisten R9 290 Zb kosteten im Herbst 2014 c.a 250-280€, inzwischen eher 280-320€, und die GTX 970 war bei Release als 300€-Karte mit tollem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis getestet worden, war zu dem Preis aber nur ganz kurz zu haben - seitdem kostet die eher mind 320€. Viele Boards sind auch teurer geworden, statt 70 kosten zB die H97-Boards jetzt eher 80 Euro, und auch die CPUs haben angezogen. Den Xeon hätte man vor nem halben Jahr für 220€ bekommen...  einen guten Coire i5 für 160€... vieles ist halt um die 10-20% teurer geworden


----------



## DocHN83 (2. April 2015)

Moin.

Also zum Prozessor : Acht-Kernen lohnen sich zum Zocken aktuell NOCH NICHT, da es kaum Spiele gibt die 8 Kerne ansprechen. Das kann sich natürlich ändern und von daher ist man für die Zukunft bei einer Neuanschaffung mit deinem Budget gut beraten entsprechend einen 8 Kerner zu holen. Aktuell nimmt man da, wenn man nicht übertakten will, einen Xeon Prozessor. Der ist wie ein i7 nur ohne eigene Grafikeinheit. Hat 4 Kerne, kann aber Hyper Threading, sprich er kann  8 Threads bearbeiten. Wenn du übertakten willst musst du einen i7 der K Serie nehmen. Kostet aber gleich mal 60-70 Euro mehr (der Xeon liegt bei ca 260 € aktuell), dazu brauchst du noch ein teureres Übertakter Board und entsprechenden Kühler. 
Im Sommer kommt die Skylake Serie von Intel, wenn du also noch warten kannst/willst könnte es sich unter Umständen lohnen abzuwarten wo die preislich angesiedelt sind bzw ob die aktuellen Prozessoren im Preis fallen. Mit einem Xeon/i7 stehst du aber aufjedenfall auch für mehrere Jahre gut da.

Grafikkarte : Da gibts eigentlich nur 2 Karten zur Wahl : Von AMD die Radeon R9 290, und von Nvidia die GTX 970. Bei letzterer hast du die Sache mit dem Speicher, welcher aber leistungstechnisch nicht sonderlich auffallen dürfte, wenn man nicht gerade in 4k Spielen will und dafür dürfte die Karte ohnehin zu schwach sein bzw alle aktuellen. Ist also mehr eine Glaubensfrage ob man sich eine Nvidia kaufen will nach dem "Skandal" oder nicht. Eine gute Karte ist es trotzdem. Allerdings ein Stück teurer als die Radeon, dafür sparsamer im Stromverbrauch. Preislich gehts bei der Radeon grad bei ca 260-270 Euro los, bei der Geforce ab ca 320-330.

Zu der Soundkarte : Da bin ich nicht sonderlich bewandert, allerdings sind die aktuellen On Board Soundchips nicht schlecht und für meine Bedürfnisse zb ausreichend. Wenn du nun aber Musik/Filmbearbeitung betreiben willst oder ein gutes Boxensystem besitzt und Klangfetischist bist kann sich eine seperate Soundkarte sicher lohnen.

Alles in allem gesagt : Für deine 1000 Euro kriegst du schon ein richtig gutes System mit dem du ein paar Jahre gut aufgestellt bist. Ich gehe mal davon aus in den 1000 muss kein Monitor enthalten sein ? Dann hier mal als Vorschlag wie ein System aussehen könnte :

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220244e2be557141a400e92e675cf790329069ba4fa7f

Da wärst du jetzt bei rund 950 Euro, hättest also noch 50 Euro für ne Soundkarte zb.
Falls auch noch Windows dabei sein muss kannst du zb einfach ne kleine SSD nehmen, ne 128 GB nur fürs Windows und Programme tuts auch locker.

Edit : Herbboy war mal wieder schneller


----------



## Worrel (2. April 2015)

Ypsil0n schrieb:


> Es wird ja oft gesagt, man kauft sich ein mal einen Prozessor und eine Grafikkarte und tauscht die Graka dann aus, währen der Prozessor noch drinnen bleibt. Dann sollte man ja schon darauf achten, dass der Prozessor möglichst stark ist oder?


Das ist in etwa so, als würde man sich einen Porsche kaufen und da erst mal nur einen Smart Motor reinbauen.

Wenn du diese Update Schiene dauerhaft durchziehen willst (abwechselnd CPU & GPU solange es geht behalten und dann jeweils upgraden), wäre immer ein Bauteil extrem überfordert und das andere langweilt sich rum, weil dessen Daten von dem anderen nicht schnell genug verarbeitet werden können.

Ich halte das folgendermaßen: Ich upgrade immer den kompletten Motor - sprich: *CPU + Grafikkarte + Mainboard + RAM *- für ~300-500 Euro. Abseits der neuesten Hardwarefresser-Spiele komme ich damit auch immer gut zurecht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist in etwa so, als würde man sich einen Porsche kaufen und da erst mal nur einen Smart Motor reinbauen.


 Nur wenn du als CPU eine Einsteigerklasse-CPU gekauft hast - mit ner guten CPU aber stimmt das überhaupt nicht, nicht mal ansatzweise. Darum geht es hier ja grad: wenn man bei der CPU nicht zu sehr spart, kannst du eben locker auch eine neue Top-Graka kaufen, auch wenn die CPU schon 2-3 Jahre alt ist, je nach dem sogar 4-5 Jahre.

Denn Du kannst seit ein paar Jahren GRAD wegen der Spielekonsolen, die viele Jahre die CPU-Vorgaben für Games vorgeben, mit einer guten CPU mind 1x, oft auch 2x eine ordentliche Grafikkarte nachrüsten, bevor die CPU zum Problem wird. 

Beispiel: wenn du vor 4 Jahren für damals 200€ nen core i5 gekauft hast (passendes Board und RAM ca. 150€)  und dazu dann eine GTX 660 Ti oder AMD 6870, die vor 2 Jahren so langsam ins Schwächeln gerieten, dann konntest du zB ne GTX 770 oder 7950 neu kaufen und warst wieder bei maximalen Details voll dabei, und wenn jetzt die GTX 770 oder 7950 nicht mehr reichen, könntest du dann eine GTX 970 oder AMD R9 290 holen und kannst mit dem "alten" core i5 immer noch maximale Details spielen - und ein core i5-2500 für damals 200€, das kann man ja wohl nicht als wirklich teuer bezeichnen.

Natürlich darf man nicht bei 400€ Budget eine 300€ CPU nehmen und nur deswegen dann bei der Graka nur 100€ ausgeben - in DEM Fall ist es besser, es eher ca 170 zu 230 zugunsten der Graka auszugeben... aber wenn du Dir eine "Oberklasse"-CPU wie einen core i5 leisten kannst und trotzdem eine Karte mind. aus der aktuellen oberen Mittelklasse wie eine GTX 960 oder AMD R9 280X, dann macht das mehr Sinn, als sich nur einen Core i3 für 110€ zu kaufen und dafür ne bessere Graka.  Denn mit nem cofe i5 kannst du sicher in 2-3 Jahren per neuer Karte immer noch maximale Details spielen, mit dem i3 wird es aber schon jetzt langsam eng...





> Ich halte das folgendermaßen: Ich upgrade immer den kompletten Motor - sprich: *CPU + Grafikkarte + Mainboard + RAM *- für ~300-500 Euro. Abseits der neuesten Hardwarefresser-Spiele komme ich damit auch immer gut zurecht.


 Board+Board+Ram+Graka nur 300€? Damit kommst du nicht besonders weit, weil allein die Graka für halbwegs ordentliches Spielen 160€ ausmacht. Selbst 500€ sind knapp - wenn du nur so viel hast, DANN kann man natürlich nicht ne CPU für 250€ nehmen... da bleibt am Ende zu wenig für ne gute Karte über.


----------



## Worrel (2. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Board CPU+Board+Ram+Graka nur 300€? Damit kommst du nicht besonders weit, weil allein die Graka für halbwegs ordentliches Spielen 160€ ausmacht. Selbst 500€ sind knapp - wenn du nur so viel hast, DANN kann man natürlich nicht ne CPU für 250€ nehmen... da bleibt am Ende zu wenig für ne gute Karte über.


Mein Upgrade Paket letztes Jahr war ~400 Euro schwer - allerdings war da auch noch eine SSD mit 50-60 Euro dabei: ASRock 960GM/u333 FX, AMD 4300 FX, Geforce GTX 750 Ti + 8GB DDR3

Und - wie gesagt - abgesehen von Hardwarefressern kann ich alles problemlos spielen - warum also mehr ausgeben...?


----------



## Ypsil0n (2. April 2015)

Ok, vielen Dank schonmal für die Antworten! Nun habt ihr teilweise schon ganze Systeme vorgeschlagen und ich habe noch gar nicht alle Fakten genannt.

Eine schnelle SSD möchte ich auf jeden Fall. Das muss auch gar nicht die kleinste sein, denn ich möchte kein komplettes System kaufen und die Teile auch das erste mal selbst zusammenbauen.

Übertakten möchte ich auf jeden fall *nicht.*

Folgende Teile kann ich (eventuell) aus meinem alten System weiternutzen:

-Eine aktuellere, aber stinknormale, Festplatte (weiß nicht genau welche, aber die wird man wohl alle dranklemmen können oder?)
-DVD Brenner
-Ein für mein jetziges System wohl überdimensioniertes Netzteil von Corsair: VX550W (*FRAGE:* kann ich das weiterbenutzen?)
http://media.www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Articles/Sources/C/Corsair VX550 PSU/Images/IMG_5656.jpg

Das könntet ihr also schonmal abziehen.

Wichtig wäre mir einfach, dass ich zukunftssichere Teile (vor allem Prozessor, aber auch Graka und Mainboard) kaufe, die so einen WQHD-Monitor befeuern können:
http://www.amazon.de/BenQ-XL2730Z-Zoll-Monitor-Pixel/dp/B00SL4J1M0

Ich würde gern die aktuellsten Games auf höchsten oder mind. hohen Einstellungen zocken können, aber trotzdem nicht so viel geld reinstecken, dass es sich schon überhaupt nicht mehr rentiert in noch teurere Teile zu investieren.

Das Vorgeschlagene Gehäuse von Bitfenix gefällt mir vom Design nicht komplett. Ich habe, was das angeht, keine großen Ansprüche, möchte aber, dass die ausgesuchten Teile und auch Teile, die ich in Zukunft noch nachrüste, locker reinpassen, da ja auch die Grakas immer größer werden. Trotzdem sollte es recht günstig sein und den Lärmpegel nicht zu hoch treiben, weil nur billige Lüfter drinnen sind. Gibt es noch andere günstige Gehäuse, die in die richtung gern empfohlen werden?

Worauf sollte man beim Mainboard achten? Gibt es da was, das meine Internet-Geschwindigkeit verbessern könnte oder ist diese Frage irrelevant?


----------



## Batze (2. April 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Das ist in etwa so, als würde man sich einen Porsche kaufen und da erst mal nur einen Smart Motor reinbauen.
> 
> Wenn du diese Update Schiene dauerhaft durchziehen willst (abwechselnd CPU & GPU solange es geht behalten und dann jeweils upgraden), wäre immer ein Bauteil extrem überfordert und das andere langweilt sich rum, weil dessen Daten von dem anderen nicht schnell genug verarbeitet werden können.
> 
> Ich halte das folgendermaßen: Ich upgrade immer den kompletten Motor - sprich: *CPU + Grafikkarte + Mainboard + RAM *- für ~300-500 Euro. Abseits der neuesten Hardwarefresser-Spiele komme ich damit auch immer gut zurecht.



Besser kann man es nicht sagen.


Die fetteste CPU bringt nichts wenn alles andere daherhingt. Und umgekehrt ist es genauso.
Das Gesamt System muss stimmen, ich denke das wolltest du damit ausdrücken.
Die fetteste Grafik Karte bringt dir nichts, wenn die CPU die Daten nicht rüber schaufeln kann, und umgekehrt ist es das gleiche.

Ein Aufrüsten einzelner Komponenten ist nur sinnvoll innerhalb von so 1-2 Jahren, dann ist Schluss, dann *muss ein gesamt neues System her um spürbare Leistungs Verbesserung zu erwarten.

Alles andere ist Geld Verschwendung.
*


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mein Upgrade Paket letztes Jahr war ~400 Euro schwer - allerdings war da auch noch eine SSD mit 50-60 Euro dabei: ASRock 960GM/u333 FX, AMD 4300 FX, Geforce GTX 750 Ti + 8GB DDR3
> 
> Und - wie gesagt - abgesehen von Hardwarefressern kann ich alles problemlos spielen - warum also mehr ausgeben...?


Weil du dann die Hardwarefresser auch spielen könntest und die anderen Games "schöner", und du müsstest auch erst deutlich später nachrüsten. Wenn Dir das egal ist: okay. 

Aber wenn man wie hier 1000€ hat und fragt, ob es stimmt, dass im Zweifel lieber die CPU sehr gut sein soll, dann ist es eindeutig: JA, besser ne sehr gute CPU und keine GANZ so gute Karte, sondern nur Mittelklassekarte, anstatt ne Einsteiger-CPU mit ner Top-Karte zu kombinieren. Denn dann kann man die CPU sehr lange behalten und per Graka-Nachrüstung wieder alles gut spielen.  


@Ypsilon: der Xeon 1231 plus ein H97-Board sind an sich unschlagbar bei Preis-Leistung - besser wird es eben erst durch DEUTLICH mehr. Gleiches gilt für die R9 290 und GTX 970. Erst mit der GTX 980 wird es wieder merkbar besser, die kostet aber über 500€, und VIEL besser ist die auch nicht...  Da macht es - wenn überhaupt - mehr Sinn, eine AMD R9 290X mit 8GB zu  nehmen, da gibt es nämlich eine von MSI für 400€, was ja drin wäre, da du ja wegen der alten Teile was sparst. Die 8GB KÖNNTEN wegen WQHD ein Vorteil sein. Eine normale R9 290X mit 4GB kostet um die 330€.

Oder du belässt es bei der R9 290 / GTX 970 und als SSD dann halt auch 256GB oder sogar 480-512GB. Ein ordentlicher, leiser CPU-Kühler kostet dann noch um die 50€. Gehäuse gibt es wiederum massenhaft Auswahl - von welchem Bitfenix redest du, und warum genau gefällt es Dir nicht? Was hättest du gerne? 


Monitor: ich hoffe, du hast den noch nicht? ^^  Denn über 700 Euro ist der niemals wert, da gibt es genug Modelle unter 500€, die gut genug sind. Oder muss es mit 144Hz sein? Da ist WQHD derzeit noch zu teuer, UND selbst ein guter PC schafft da ja gar nicht die FPS-Werte, die alle Vorteile der 144Hz ausreizen könnten.

Netzteil: hat es denn 2x PCIe 6/8-Pin-Stecker? Wenn nein: stark genug wäre es dann zwar. da kann man auch Adapter nehmen. Aber vlt. isses dann doch was alt. Festplatte und DVD: sofern die "schon" SATA-Stecker haben, geht das.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ein Aufrüsten einzelner Komponenten ist nur sinnvoll innerhalb von so 1-2 Jahren, dann ist Schluss, dann *muss ein gesamt neues System her um spürbare Leistungs Verbesserung zu erwarten.
> 
> Alles andere ist Geld Verschwendung.
> *


 Wen du mal mein Beispiel mit dem i5-2500 gelesen hättest, würdest du sehen, dass genau das eben völliger Schwachsinn ist. Außer die neuen Teile sind schon bei Kauf "Einsteigerklasse", so wie das Paket, was Worrel gepostet hat., ODER man ist extrem anspruchsvoll, dann muss man halt immer wieder "HighEnd" neu kaufen alle Nase lang...    Aber seit ca 6-7 Jahren gilt: wenn du eine CPU für 150-200€ nimmst, dann wird die locker 4-5 Jahre halten, ohne dass die CPU der Grund für zu wenig FPS in Games sind, und somit wird diese CPU logischerweise auch MINDESTENS einen Grafikkartenwechsel zulassen.

Und genau deswegen sollte man bei der CPU nicht sparen, WENN es das Budget zulässt und man nicht WEGEN der guten CPU nur eine 100€-Karte nehmen kann...   

Man muss es im Einzelfall halt abwägen. Wenn du aktuell "sogar" nen Xeon für 250€ nehmen kannst und trotzdem ne GTX 960 oder GTX 970, dann würde ich auch den Xeon nehmen und nicht nur nen Core i5. Wenn man wegen des Xeons aber "nur" eine R9 270X nehmen könnte, weil das Geld sonst zu knapp ist, würde ich den Core i5 bevorzugen.


----------



## Batze (2. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wen du mal mein Beispiel mit dem i5-2500 gelesen hättest, würdest du sehen, dass genau das eben völliger Schwachsinn ist. Außer die neuen Teile sind schon bei Kauf "Einsteigerklasse", so wie das Paket, was Worrel gepostet hat., ODER man ist extrem anspruchsvoll, dann muss man halt immer wieder "HighEnd" neu kaufen alle Nase lang...    Aber seit ca 6-7 Jahren gilt: wenn du eine CPU für 150-200€ nimmst, dann wird die locker 4-5 Jahre halten, ohne dass die CPU der Grund für zu wenig FPS in Games sind, und somit wird diese CPU logischerweise auch MINDESTENS einen Grafikkartenwechsel zulassen.
> 
> Und genau deswegen sollte man bei der CPU nicht sparen, WENN es das Budget zulässt und man nicht WEGEN der guten CPU nur eine 100€-Karte nehmen kann...
> 
> Man muss es im Einzelfall halt abwägen. Wenn du aktuell "sogar" nen Xeon für 250€ nehmen kannst und trotzdem ne GTX 960 oder GTX 970, dann würde ich auch den Xeon nehmen und nicht nur nen Core i5. Wenn man wegen des Xeons aber "nur" eine R9 270X nehmen könnte, weil das Geld sonst zu knapp ist, würde ich den Core i5 bevorzugen.



Ansichts Sache.


----------



## Herbboy (2. April 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ansichts Sache.


  Was ist denn daran bitte Ansichtssache? Du behauptest, dass man quasi nach 2 Jahren alles aufrüsten muss - das ist aber einfach nur falsch, außer du kaufst jeweils nur Einsteiger-CPUs/Grafikkarten, die schon beim Kauf nur noch grad so mithalten...   mit ner Mittel/Oberklasse-CPU kannst du NACHWEISLICH 4-5 Jahre auskommen, d.h. du misst NICHT alles nach nur 2 Jahren wechseln...


----------



## Batze (3. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ......kannst du NACHWEISLICH 4-5 Jahre auskommen, d.h. du misst NICHT alles nach nur 2 Jahren wechseln...



Ja.

Mein Rechner momentan, von der CPU ist 4-5 Jahre alt (Intel DC 3,16), damals Top, heute nur noch .......
Aber alle Spiele die nicht zwingend 4 Kerne brauchen spiele ich flüssig, natürlich hier und da etwas runter schalten, aber flüssig.
Selbst so was wie das aktuelle Crysis geht ohne Probleme.


----------



## chbdiablo (3. April 2015)

Konkretes Beispiel: Mein Rechner mit nem i7-920 ist jetzt fast 6(!) Jahre alt und ich hab erst letztes Jahr die Grafikkarte getauscht - auf eine R9 290. Das war die einzige Aufrüstung seitdem und das reicht, um auch aktuelle Spiele wie Dragon Age Inquistion in hohen Details flüssig spielen zu können. Wenn man was vernünftiges kauft, kann man da sehr lange mit auskommen und muss ggf. nur an bestimmten Stellen umbauen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja.
> 
> Mein Rechner momentan, von der CPU ist 4-5 Jahre alt (Intel DC 3,16), damals Top, heute nur noch .......
> Aber alle Spiele die nicht zwingend 4 Kerne brauchen spiele ich flüssig, natürlich hier und da etwas runter schalten, aber flüssig.
> Selbst so was wie das aktuelle Crysis geht ohne Probleme.


 Aber das beweist doch eben genau das, was ich geschrieben hab ^^  Besser ne recht gute CPU, dann kann man nur per Graka-Update locker weiter auf hohen Details spielen...   in Deinem Fall war das sogar noch "grenzwertig", aber wie gesagt: vor 4 Jahren für nur 170-190€ nen core i5, der ist heute immer noch für maximale Details ausreichend.


----------



## OldShatterhand (3. April 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Ansichts Sache.



Leg dich besser nicht mit Herb in seinem eigenen Revier an. Er hat Heimvorteil, die bessere Ausrüstung, die bessere Waffe und Jahrzehntelange Erfahrung. Bis du die Hirschkuh entdeckt hast, hat Herb sie bereits erlegt, filettiert und beim örtlichen Restaurant seiner Wahl abgeliefert.


----------



## TwilightSinger (3. April 2015)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Leg dich besser nicht mit Herb in seinem eigenen Revier an. Er hat Heimvorteil, die bessere Ausrüstung, die bessere Waffe und Jahrzehntelange Erfahrung. Bis du die Hirschkuh entdeckt hast, hat Herb sie bereits erlegt, filettiert und beim örtlichen Restaurant seiner Wahl abgeliefert.


LOL


----------



## Ypsil0n (17. April 2015)

Hi,

Es ist seit ich letztes mal hier reingeguckt habe etwas zeit verstrichen.

Kann denn jemand sagen, ob die nächsten Monate neue GPU's oder CPU's herauskommen, auf die es sich zu warten lohnt?

Ich glaube Herbboy hat gesagt, dass die Preise für Teile tendenziell teurer geworden sind. Das wird sich in den Sommermonaten doch bestimmt nochmal ändern oder?

Und warum soll mein jetziges Netzteil "Corsair: VX550W" zu alt für einen neuen Rechner sein. Es sollte doch genügend Strom liefern...?


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2015)

Im Sommer/Spätsommer kommen wohl neue Intel-CPUs, und AMD wird wohl auch demnächst neue Karten rausbringen. Ist halt die Frage, wie lange man wartet - es gibt an sich IMMER irgendwas, was "in 3-4 Monaten" neu rauskommt 

Zu den Preisen kann man nix sagen... das hängt halt auch vom Eurokurs ab. Normalerweise sinken die Preise halt immer langsam.

Das Netzteil, da hatte ich ja oben gesagt: hat es denn 2x PCIe 6/8-Pin-Stecker? Wenn nein: stark genug wäre es dann zwar. da kann man auch Adapter nehmen, aber es ist halt schon "alt", und vielleicht leistet es nicht mehr das, was es leisten konnte, als es neu war. Aber ausprobieren schadet nicht


----------



## MichaelG (17. April 2015)

Bei Draghis Währungspolitik und dem immer noch schwebenden Problemen Griechenland, Zypern sowie teils auch Portugal, Spanien, Italien wankend, Frankreich auch mit größeren Problemen behaftet würde ich mittelfristig weder bei der Zinspolitik noch bei dem Kurs des Euro deutliche Verbesserungen zum aktuellen Stand erwarten. Die quasi Parität zum Dollar ist imho momentan gewollt. Ebenso wie die Niedrig-Rekordzinsen. Deswegen werden die Hardwarepreise wohl nicht soo schnell nachgeben.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Bei Draghis Währungspolitik und dem immer noch schwebenden Problemen Griechenland, Zypern sowie teils auch Portugal, Spanien, Italien wankend, Frankreich auch mit größeren Problemen behaftet würde ich mittelfristig weder bei der Zinspolitik noch bei dem Kurs des Euro deutliche Verbesserungen zum aktuellen Stand erwarten. Die quasi Parität zum Dollar ist imho momentan gewollt. Ebenso wie die Niedrig-Rekordzinsen. Deswegen werden die Hardwarepreise wohl nicht soo schnell nachgeben.


 Die Sache ist halt die, dass NORMALERWEISE bei stabiler Währung die Preise ja trotzdem immer langsam sinken. Aber selbst das ist halt nicht sicher


----------



## MichaelG (17. April 2015)

Das Problem in dem Falle ist der Wechselkurs. Daher knallen die Hardwarepreise erst einmal hoch. Und eh die Hardware preislich das alte Level erreicht haben bzw. gar billiger als vorher ist dauert halt ne ganze Ecke. Apple hat mal nebenbei über Nacht die Preise vom Macbook Pro um schlappe 700 EUR erhöht.


----------

